# Schools with Ethics Programs



## suber03 (May 5, 2016)

Greetings,

I have taken my final exam today for my M.Div degree and have been looking at schools to receive further education from. I posted a question about homiletics earlier, but I am curious do any of you know any schools that have a ThM or PhD in Ethics? That is a class that I was really interested in while here at seminary. I would love to attend PRTS, but I'm not sure I could mold their ThM in systematics to be a good introduction to an ethics PhD. What do you all think?


----------

